# motorcycle generator



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been a lurker on here for a long time but just joined today. I am in DC and can't wait to move to our property in TX. 

Now for the question: is it possible to convert a motorcycle engine into a generator? I have an old Suzuki that is missing stuff but all of the electrics are there? If anyone can steer me in the right direction it would be great


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Theoretically it should be easy (pratically thats another story)

Attach a car alternators belts to the wheel of a fixed motorcycle spinning its rear wheel.

Attach a good inverter to the car outlet, 
...... for charging your laptop with all the manuals on it in PDF ( I know it sounds funny but charging a laptop for access to all that info may be one of our most important uses for electricity post SHTF)


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Engine cooling will be a problem.
It would be much easier to use any Lawnmower engine
Because its already set up to keep itself cool


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

What kind of Suzuki? What kind of stuff is missing? Is it air or water cooled?
I think I would sooner make it into a useful transportation piece. Missing "things" may not be a big issue.
Generators can be made out of many things. I'd hate to see something that could still be used for it's intended purpose be put down. (im kinda partial to motorcycles)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It would be about impossible to make into an AC alternator that puts out a constant 60Hz since there is no governor. Not impossible to do, but not worth your time, really.

You could use it to run a car/truck alternator to make DC power to charge batteries, but even then it isn't really suited for this type of thing, and it is a lot of effort to adapt the output of the trans.

make/model/year would be very helpful.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I have an old Suzuki that is missing stuff but all of the electrics are there?


The factory "electronics" are there *just* to keep the bike running.

The bike's alternator barely puts out 10 amps. Worthless to use as an alternative power source.


----------

